
The Uncatchable - AlexMuir
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/special/2014/newsspec_8700/index.html
======
breakyerself
15 comments and no ones bothered to say anything about the content of the
article. So let me be the first to say that I love this guy! He's what the
public wanted Dillenger and Jesse James to be. He hasn't killed anyone in all
these years and literally steals from the rich and gives to the poor. A+

~~~
cgio
Being from Greece, with roots in Kalambaka, which is where Palaiokostas still
probably lives, the money he gives to the poor is an insurance policy and
makes a nice story, but it is totally immaterial compared to what he stole
from the rich. Also, he himself has not killed as far as we know, but his
"associates" were quite ruthless, especially Rizai who was convicted for paid
executions.

~~~
alexbecker
Don't forget that he even further destabilizes the economy and costs the
people a lot of money through policing, federal insurance of banks (or
whatever system Greece uses), etc.

------
Paul_S
Websites are coming closer and closer to the parodies from sci-fi movies.
They're not the equivalent of a newspaper anymore, they're closer to a through
the door leaflet.

Some websites used to have a link to a printable version, can we now have a
link to a human readable version, please?

------
gambiting
I fail to see anything heroic or noble about stealing, no matter what reason
and from whom. Anyone who had anything stolen from them will understand that
it produces a huge feeling of insecurity in your own home(or about being in
your own town), no matter how small or cheap the stolen thing was. Yeah, great
that he hasn't harmed anyone while stealing - I still have absolutely no
respect for what he was doing.

------
tomrod
I love this design! It pops.

Not sure what folks are having an issue with regarding scrolling. Works fine
on Chrome, UBuntu + XMonad

------
advocaat23
Wow, again a page that messes with the scrolling experience? What's up with
that? Terrible user experience.

~~~
placeybordeaux
What enviroment are you on?

~~~
jbrooksuk
From my experience, if someone is complaining about scrolling then they're on
OSX with inertial scrolling. It really is a pain when websites take control of
the scroll positions.

------
snorrah
What's with the negative comments about the scrolling? It works fine either
drag-mousewheel scrolling, flicking the mouse wheel, dragging the scroll bar
on the right, or using a trackpad.

The main content, the text, scrolls as normal thoughout, using any preferred
method.

~~~
codyb
No issues on firefox running on xubuntu.

Firefox V. 26.0

Ubuntu 13.04

It was actually very pleasurable as the pictures on the sides would change and
the occasional full screen pictures. It's a shame it's such a pain to develop
cross browser cross platform modern websites. This one was done well where it
works.

------
idlewords
presented by the Unscrollable

~~~
JacobEdelman
I might be alone in this but I found it easy to navigate. I'm on a laptop but
I expect this would be really nice on a tablet.

~~~
morsch
Not sure what people are talking about, really, the scrolling is basically
unchanged. The native scroll bar exists and is 100% functional. Page-
up/down/space just works, seemingly without involving Javascript or anything,
and with no delay.

I could select and copy paste the entire text! How refreshing.

The top navigation bar is unobtrusive, functional, and the links are actual
anchors, no javascript involved and ready for sharing. In fact, the whole page
renders fine (with very minor feature downgrading) with Javascript disabled.

And it looks fantastic on both a 24" desktop screen (Chrome and Firefox) and
on a 4" mobile screen, with a typically less-optimised-for browser (Mobile
Firefox) to boot. I'm enjoying the high-res, screen filling photos.

Printing doesn't work well, but I think we've all moved on (and like I said,
copy paste does work). I can't say for sure how accessible it is, one would
think the BBC has some sensitivity for that issue.

Honestly, I think it's fantastic. On the other hand, it looks so polished I
haven't even started reading it.

